# Slight Skip in B&S 24 HP V Twin



## powertweak (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a Scag mower with a 24 HP B&S V Twin. Only about 250 hours on it. The last few times I cut the grass I notice it does not run as smooth, a slight skip is how I would describe it. It is there at idle and throughout the power range. I checked both spark plugs and they look great, nice tan color and gap is correct. I run ethanol free high test in the mower. Air filter is good. Fuel filter is transparent and looks OK, but I have not checked flow on it. Before I remove the carb to clean or perhaps try adjusting the carb (never touched anything beyond regular maintenance on this mower) I thought I would ask the group for ideas. Thanks - Tony


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you ever adjusted the valves? It is recommended to adjust the valve lash every 100 hours of operation. I sometimes find it needs to be done a little more often.


----------



## powertweak (Oct 31, 2005)

I have not adjusted the valve lash and the hour meter shows 261 hours. I will check in to that. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## powertweak (Oct 31, 2005)

I checked the valve lash following the instructions from a video and the valves were loose. Adjusted them according to video specs and the engine runs great. Quieter, no skip and more power. thanks for leading me to the right place.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

powertweak said:


> I checked the valve lash following the instructions from a video and the valves were loose. Adjusted them according to video specs and the engine runs great. Quieter, no skip and more power. thanks for leading me to the right place.


I have a hard time with this aspect. Generac advises you re-adjust valves on their engines after like 30 hours.............I just deleted 3 paragraphs of dissertation on valve adjustment and OEM warranty. I'm going to break my normal wordy SOP here and stop with what I've written, else I'll go on and on. Follow OEM maintenance procedures for proper operation, period.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Have you ever adjusted the valves? It is recommended to adjust the valve lash every 100 hours of operation. I sometimes find it needs to be done a little more often.


You're right, Ken, although I can't fathom why newer engines should require this adjustment so frequently given the track record of 92908 and K301 engines in the past. One can only nod and agree with certain aspects considering they write into their warranty statements, and live with it. Kawy liquid cooled maint. specs defy logic, but then they make it and warranty it so you have to either like it or lump it.

Paul


----------

